# area to live



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

I am an engineer who will be working on the arabian canal. I will arrive around the 4th or 5th of November. I think the canal will connect the two palm islands

What area would be the place to stay and what would it cost for a 1 bedroom apartment. I have never been to Dubai before.

I would also like to meet a few expats maybe for a drink if possible


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Visiva said:


> I think the canal will connect the two palm islands


And you're an engineer? 

Now that is scary....

Meeting up for a beer is a weekly (though crazy thinks it's a nightly) event.... I might turn up for next weeks too.


----------



## Tidy 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hiya mate,

Good luck with the move. Im also an engineer who is lloking to go out early next year. Can I be nosey and ask how many years experience you have and also how have you found the whole process to date.

Cheers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Visiva said:


> I am an engineer who will be working on the arabian canal. I will arrive around the 4th or 5th of November. I think the canal will connect the two palm islands
> 
> What area would be the place to stay and what would it cost for a 1 bedroom apartment. I have never been to Dubai before.
> 
> I would also like to meet a few expats maybe for a drink if possible


Welcome to the forum,

The area to live will depend on how far you're willing to commute but have a look on Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds for a rough estimate of prices. They also have a find by map view so you can see where things are in relation to the palms.

I don't know if you're from the UK but as a rough comparison on prices:

Within Dubai
Dubai Marina/JBR = Canary Wharf/Hoxton/Shoreditch
The Gardens/Discovery Gardens = Islington
Bur Dubai = Wimbledon

Then you have Sharjah(Dry Emirate), Ajman which you could equate to a satellite town outside the M25.

HTH

Plenty of opportunities for meeting expats. Meeting locals seems to be harder. Social life he is vibrant and lively and there is something for everyone's taste, from restaurants bistros and pubs to bars and nightclubs...

...I don't drink EVERY night


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...I don't drink EVERY night


Only in nights ending in "y"..... 

Visiva, welcome to the forum, you're in safe hands with these guys!


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And you're an engineer?
> 
> Now that is scary....
> 
> Meeting up for a beer is a weekly (though crazy thinks it's a nightly) event.... I might turn up for next weeks too.


Thank you for the reply. I have been away in the country for a few days . I writing from an internet cafe in town. I am now keen to go. I will look forward to sseeiong you soon

Regards 

Garth


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

Tidy 1 said:


> Hiya mate,
> 
> Good luck with the move. Im also an engineer who is lloking to go out early next year. Can I be nosey and ask how many years experience you have and also how have you found the whole process to date.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks 

10 years as a contractor 5 years as a superintendent/project manager. Back to school mid forties enginerr early fifties. 

My exp[erience came before the degree.

It is time consuming getting the degree attested but easy.

Regards

Garth


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

*Thanks re area to live*

Hi all 

Thanks to all of you for your response on my initial post for an area to live. I have to post 4 new threads before I can reply directly I think?

I could not answer for a couple of days as I have been in the country visiting my mother before I leave. I have to travel into town to respond.

I look forward to seeing you soon 

Kind Regards

Visiva


----------



## Visiva (Oct 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Only in nights ending in "y".....
> 
> Visiva, welcome to the forum, you're in safe hands with these guys!


Hi Pasanada

Thanks for the response. I look forward to meeting you soon.

Kind regards

Visiva


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So you up for thursday night then bonny lad or whot?


----------

